# Any way to stop a skunk biting?



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine keeps nipping at my hand lately. It isn't any worse than a cat biting, but she's only just started to do it and has never before. Water spraying stops cats doing it, so maybe I'll try that at the risk of her spraying back deviously.

She's being a :censor: bitch, basically.


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tristan said:


> Mine keeps nipping at my hand lately. It isn't any worse than a cat biting, but she's only just started to do it and has never before.


 
Pull his teeth out...:2thumb:


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Hell yes. I might just bite her back.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

For Tatty I used water and blowing in her face, she was decented so didn't have too much to worry about, but if she got really annoyed she'd go and s:censor:it in a new corner hoping you wouldn't spot it for a bit:flrt:. Now she play bites, gives love bites (they are a bit further up on your arm) and lastly will bite people when she thinks she can get away with it, I.E when I'm not watching :whistling2:.

Hope that helped a bit

Em


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it may just be the time of year...

Their temperament seems to change depending on the season!

Is she spayed?


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Unfortunately she is not sprayed as the law passed before I got her. Also she's a spotted skunk so she naturally has a different temperament to that of the striped ones. I'll give the blow in the face/water spraying a go.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow! where did you find a spotted skunk?!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I think it may just be the time of year...
> 
> Their temperament seems to change depending on the season!
> 
> Is she spayed?


When Pouchie wrote this she meant has she been neutered to stop her coming into season. Not descented to stop her spraying which is what you thought she meant, judging by your answer. .

Would still love to see some photo's of your Spotted Skunk. You never posted them on your other thread about her. :2thumb:. 

Neil


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i know, im jealous! lol
How old is she?? alot of skunks go through bitey stages weather its when they are 3 months old or 11 months old... it varies, but one they have got it out their system then tend to stop it... and like memzy said they will then go on to play bite etc

Lucy x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dont stick ya hand in her mouth :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Jokin hee hee 


havoc was being a nippy begger but since having him castrated he has packed it in now :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Dont stick ya hand in her mouth :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Jokin hee hee
> 
> ...


 
I was going to say you was being quite brave having him on your shoulder!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I was going to say you was being quite brave having him on your shoulder!


LOL nah he has calmed right down he even let me clip his claws for him yest :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:2thumb:


Emmaj said:


> LOL nah he has calmed right down he even let me clip his claws for him yest :no1:


Yay hav!


----------

